# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cfarë shënje horoskopi jeni?

## LeNNoN

Pershendetje Forumista !
un jam shenja Binjaket ne Horoskop ( 22 Maj-21 Qershor )


Po Ju Cfare Shenje Horoskopi Jeni ?




LeNNoN !

----------


## Apollyon

Demi (21 Prill-21 Maj)

----------


## Glamorous

Virgjeresha...

----------


## xfiles

Dashi pa brire,
Dashi rulezzzzz  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Dorontina

Luani ..........eh sa dashi ishte ketu normal qe .....behet grill ne ket vend !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## master2006

Dem baba Dem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

luani, hear me roar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## doni_kishoti

Normale qe luani.Mbreti i kafsheve

----------


## DI_ANA

Luani jam edhe une.....mos qofsha  :i ngrysur:

----------


## -Alda-

Bricjapi...

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Meqe s`paska Binjaket jam vete :P

Binjaket pra Binjaket

Ps: Ti poshte gjynoh qe je ajo shenje :P

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Meqe s`paska Binjaket jam vete :P

Binjaket pra Binjaket

Ps: Ti poshte gjynoh qe je ajo shenje :P
__________________
*

Do me e nryshu per ty o xhan ..

Dashi (21 Mars-20 Prill) 
Thats me .

----------


## Taulant_it

mirembrema te gjitheve 
une jam binjaket

----------


## drague

> Meqe s`paska Binjaket jam vete :P
> 
> Binjaket pra Binjaket
> 
> Ps: Ti poshte gjynoh qe je ajo shenje :P


edhe un binjaket shpirt robi

----------


## arjeta3

Virgjeresha..ne horoskop

----------


## Nyx

Akrepi (24 Tetor- 22 Nentor) dhe me sa duket deri tani e vetmja :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beerti

Virgjeresh

----------


## biligoa

.................

----------


## diviner

*Virgjeresha*

----------


## ABSOLUTE



----------

